# Gold star if you guess what this is



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually they’re suppose to be smaller.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bran muffin??


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotch egg. Hard boilef egg surrounded with sausage. Its a British thing. Strangely I was just thinking about them the other day. Today daughter made them and invited me over. Very hardy. One filled me up.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Actually they’re suppose to be smaller.
> 
> View attachment 595267


HEY, i get the gold star because i ask the wife and she knew exactly what it was without stuttering one smidgen. You just didn't allow me tine to answer.:vs_mad:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, here ya go ! Share with your wife


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made it once with ground beef ...I was good. :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, here ya go ! Share with your wife
> 
> View attachment 595305


Thanks for the star but NO sharing, not tonight because she won't allow me to stick a funnel in her ear as a stethoscope so we can locate that 24/7 beep - beep - beep some of her computer equipment is making. I even promised i wouldn't video her with the funnel stuck in her ear. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

To be fair the first photo I took at wrong angle. Should have been a side view. Gold stars for everyone.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I was gonna say falafel!

No gold star for me . . . . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Falafel was popular up at UF in Gainesville. Loved it but high in sodium.


----------

